# Solved: Cannot Get Sonic Burning Software To Work.... HELP!!!



## CoolDude318 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a 2005 hp media center computer with Sonic on it. It has worked great ever since i got it but now sonic will not work.. when i click on the icon it starts to bring it up but then it says -------please wait while windows configures sonic dvd plus----------- after that a box appears saying -------the feature that you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containg the installation package "MyDVD.MSI" in the box below.---------- i have went through most of my computer to try to find it but it says that it's nowhere but i know it is still on my computer because it is still in the add remove programs and if i click cancel on that box it says--- All your drives are set to disabled... on this operating system in order to start Sonic DigitalMedia Plus v7 you must either physically remove your drive(s) or enable at least one drive------ and i know that they are enabled because i can burn with them on windows media player... ..... please HELP!!!!


----------



## CoolDude318 (Sep 17, 2005)

Can no one help me? Please Anyone!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## CoolDude318 (Sep 17, 2005)

Does nobody know anything about this subject?!?!?!?!?!!??!    :down:


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

I dont know that much about it but just a thought.

if you have the cd you might try uninstalling and reinstalling


----------



## CoolDude318 (Sep 17, 2005)

no i don't have a cd of it.. the program came on the computer when i bought it and no cds came with it... but thanks anyway.


----------



## Darth Soup (Feb 6, 2006)

I had the same problem, and same software. I finally bought an older version of Nero and it works fine. Sorry that i can't offer a free solution. Sonic worked the first few times that I tried it, but then quit on me. It is no longer on my system.


----------



## CoolDude318 (Sep 17, 2005)

yeah i just gave up on sonic, i think that it's something that the company has messed up on, but i am now running Roxio and it works just about as good... o' well... thanks :up:


----------



## Redcap66 (Aug 6, 2006)

Just had a chat with HP and they were very helpful- To solve this you willhave to remove the My DVD Plus application then re-install it using the following way: Start>PC Help and Tools>Hp Application Recovery>Select Application Install - I did this and there were no problems - Enjoy


----------



## CoolDude318 (Sep 17, 2005)

OMG!!! that worked great!!! Thanks alot Redcap66!!!


----------



## KateNashville (Jul 28, 2007)

I tried the HP recovery and it did not work for me. It suggests that you uninstall the program first, however, I am reluctant to do that because I do not have the CD (the program came bundled with my computer). I tried it several times and rebooted afterwards. Any thoughts?


----------



## frustrated sandy (Aug 1, 2007)

OMG, we are having the same problem. I am so frustrated and don't know what to do. We don't have a recovery CD on it either. What do you suggest? Thanks!!

It has taken over the computer. I can't even turn it off without going through many steps.


----------



## damir777 (Aug 1, 2007)

use the nero7 is much better.


----------



## frustrated sandy (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry but I am computer illiterate. Do you mean to take Sonic completely off the computer and buy a Nero program?


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

Redcap66 said:


> Just had a chat with HP and they were very helpful- To solve this you willhave to remove the My DVD Plus application then re-install it using the following way: Start>PC Help and Tools>Hp Application Recovery>Select Application Install - I did this and there were no problems - Enjoy


HP has a separate partition on the hard drive that should repair Sonic. Follow the above instructions by Redcap66.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

As stated .. But here's pictures.
You have to make your own HP Recovery DVDs .. (or buy them from HP)
Use a good quality DVD .. You only have one shot at this.

You can remove Sonic .. Then restore the Sonic Application from HP's application recovery.
This will work from either the recovery Partition .. or the recovery DVDs (if you remove the recovery partition)

On some (not so) older HP's ... WMP11 will mess up Sonic Digital Media ... back it up to WMP10
I had my Sonic in and out several times before I found out it was Bill Gates messing with me.


----------



## frustrated sandy (Aug 1, 2007)

:up: Thank you so much. Looks like everything is fixed for now. Just hoping that it doesn't continue every so often!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

frustrated sandy said:


> ..Just hoping that it doesn't continue every so often!!


Shouldn't ... The only time I've had trouble with it, was when Bill Gates (or me) was messing with it.


----------



## KateNashville (Jul 28, 2007)

I checked and I am running WMP10, so maybe that is not my problem (Frustrated Sandy - was that what fixed your problem?). And I've tried the recovery from the partition (using hp recovery tools) which also didn't work. I did make recovery disks when I first opened my computer - should I try to uninstall Sonic and then reinstall it from the recovery disk? Or should I try to get a file from HP first? Scared I might lose what little I have if I uninstall Sonic. Saw where another user suggested Nero 7, but I think it's in the $80 range and don't really want to purchase software if I can fix mine. Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The Problem I had ... 
Sonic worked .. But I got a couple errors when I tried to shut it down ... or it froze.
I here there's a fix for this but I just rolled back to WMP 10.

Did you say ...
That you un-installed Sonic .. then recovered the Sonic app from the recovery Partition ..
and this didn't work ???

What's the model of your HP ??
Can you be a little more specific about what's wrong with Sonic ??


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

If you want to try this, in "Add Remove programs" click on "Sonic My DVD Plus". Click "click here for support information". Click repair.


----------



## frustrated sandy (Aug 1, 2007)

My sonic didn't work. But, the error messages would pop up about every two minutes and would go through a lengthy process before I could do anything else. It would pop up online, offline, no matter what I was attempting to do. I couldn't do anything that wanted me to close down other applications. I have not checked to see if I can burn anything yet. Why don't you call HP. Are you still under warranty, KateNashville?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

HPs Email support address ... [email protected]
They will want to know your Model, Product and Serial number .. (up front)
Press CRTL + ALT + S .. (all at the same time) ... for this info ... (first three listings)

Doesn't seem to matter if your in Warranty or not ... at least this is my experience with them.


----------



## KateNashville (Jul 28, 2007)

My Sonic will not open at all - keeps trying to install the program but can't locate a file (c:\hp\tmp\src). Tried the Add/Remove program idea and it again took me right back to this file it can't locate. So, I've emailed hp pavilion support with all the details. Not under warranty but hopefully they can help me out. Thanks to all for the ideas! I'll let you know if I'm successful.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Hummm .. Just checked my two HP Desktops and my Laptop.
I don't have the file c:\hp\tmp\src) .. I probably have newer version(s) of Sonic.

If all you want to do is Write to a CD/DVD ...
You can (should be able to) do this using Windows XP ... Sonic not used
http://kb.iu.edu/data/akvi.html

If you can do this .. Then it will check out your hardware ... 
and maybe eliminate the need for Sonic.


----------

